# Glo Fish and Black Lights



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

My store is starting to carry Glo Fish. (I have tons of mixed emotions about it, don't get me started!) I know people are going to be asking about black lights. I know that the fish need to have a period of darkness and black lights only work if the room is totally dark. Here's my question: Can any black light be used? Or is there a special, hopfully expensive, aquarium rated light my customers will need?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Any black light will do. However, black lights are in the UV spectrum of light. They can cause damage to the skin, but this is unlikely.( Less likely than sunlight) Still if you wanted to use them I would suggest having them on only when you want to see the fish glow. 

V----What I stole from Wikipedia -----V

"
While "black lights" do produce light in the UV range, their spectrum is confined to the longwave UVA region. UVA is considered the safest of the three spectra of UV light. It is the higher energy (shortwave) light in the UVB and UVC range that is responsible for the DNA damage that leads to skin cancer. UVA light is much lower in energy and does not cause sunburn. UVA is capable of causing damage to collagen fibers, so it does have the potential to accelerate skin aging and cause wrinkles. UVA can also destroy vitamin A in the skin.[_citations needed_]
UVA light can cause DNA damage, but not directly like UVB and UVC. Due to its longer wavelength it is absorbed less and reaches deeper skin layers (the leather skin), where it produces reactive chemical intermediates, such as hydroxyl and oxygen radicals, which in turn can damage DNA and is a high melanoma (a dangerous skin cancer) risk. The strength of a black light in comparison to sunlight is minuscule, so it is doubtful that UVA light poses any significant health risks. The weak output of black lights should not cause DNA damage or cellular mutations the way sunlight can."


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds good. We won't be using black lights, but I just know I am going to be asked about it. Thanks


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think they make an aquarium-specific fixture for them, but they do make T8 black light tubes that will fit in any T12/T8 aquarium light fixture. You could stock the tubes and put them on display right next to the GloFish tank!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

ugh the glowfish in the petco near me are $7 a FISH


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> I don't think they make an aquarium-specific fixture for them, but they do make T8 black light tubes that will fit in any T12/T8 aquarium light fixture. You could stock the tubes and put them on display right next to the GloFish tank!


Ever considered marketing rather than physics??


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Ever considered marketing rather than physics??


heheh


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

aww lucky you could buy glofish..here in cali its illegal to sell genetically mixed fish..i want to add some glofish to my tetra tank...85 gallon..


----------

